

Employability Skills MOOC: STEM/BA Careers in Germany - Menge
https://iversity.org/en/courses/employability-skills

======
Menge
I just thought I'd through this out there since it would be perfect for anyone
thinking of the Berlin scene, and I'd really like to see a stronger European
startup scene!

